# Golden Beaches and Trevaly at Platypus Bay QLD



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm pretending that I make annual pilgrimages to Fraser Island but reality is, I've been there twice on the AI, this is a quick report on this year's trip to Platypus Bay (North West bay of Fraser Island).

For those new to AKFF or wishing to review our previous trip here's the link viewtopic.php?f=17&t=46645.

This year three of us set out, Andrew (Roo1), his son Oliver (Oli) and myself. We left Hervey Bay and rounded Woody Island in about 5 knots of wind, so lots of peddling the heavily laden AI. We didn't drop lures until after Woody Island because we got a lot of Grinner last year, so I started trolling after Woody Island and bingo, a relatively quick hook up ..... to a grinner 

Nothing much happened until we got to Trevaly alley where I used stealth mode to sneak up on some unsuspecting boaties who were falling asleep on there rods due to the absolute lack of action. As I came in behind them I allowed a Golden trevaly to take my lure and let that reel sing  
Well, it didn't really sing, the Shimano Torium made pretty short work of the Golden and after a few exciting runs and abusive glares from the 3 boats anchored up I had her on the tramp.









A quick measure put her at 82 cm and although she doesn't look it, she's a decent specimen. She was returned safe and sound... which was a bit short sited because we didn't catch anything else for dinner.

Oh, while you're looking at the photo, I have to thank PaulO for advise on solar panels. You can see part of mine in the top right of the photo , more details are here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=50614 
More or less I have the same set up as shown in that post and it worked like a dream.

Not much happened for the next two days so this is more a scenic tour of the places we went to. Although we couldn't get much further than Coongul point on the first day due to poor wind conditions for AI I'll start the scenery at our next camp site at Awinya Creek. Here's our camp site with tents already set up if you can see them:

















A clever photo makes it look like we had the beach to ourselves but Andrew tells me the camp site next to ours had a stainless steel toilet and a large plasma screen


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

The next day I decided to do an afternoon trip to Wathumba Creek. I was ready for a nice quite long troll:

































The wind was perfect and the trip from Awinya to Wathumba took 1hr and 20min up and the same back again.
Trolled two lines all the way and got one strike, no hook ups.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

On the third day we were so disappointed in the fishing we decided to cut our losses and head back to Hervey Bay.
Here we are at Coongul

















Isn't the water just awful?


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

So we started heading back to Hervey Bay










I took a bit of a wide tour back and managed to do a repeat performance of day one, sneaking up on some boaties dozing over their reels and caught this 








Yeh, I know, not an action shot but she fought like a trooper and it took me 45 min to subdue her and I decided to take something home for the wife, so here is a picture of the Golden on our center table, I had to get on a small ladder to take the photo and get it all in the image. That's a rather large center bench.... you can draw your own conclusions about this fish.

Anyway, with no wind and the Golden pulling me away from our destination, the others put in at Moon point and waited for me .... quite a while ..... sorry guys 

I caught up with Andrew and Oliver at Moon point and we managed to snap the obligatory pictures of Dingos, so here goes:

















That's it. We went home, divided the spoils. I turned my half into sashimi and a fantastic curry. Andrew and Oliver turned theirs into steaks on the BBQ.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

I didn't see Oli's Mackerel (40cm). I was further away from the coast and I don't think he had a camera.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Its got to be tough having to get around in places like that, truly beautifull scenery!


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks amazing, that water is very inviting! The 'armed and ready' pic is great, makes your AI look very menacing


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Lovely.
Seems those who want the wind, get calm conditions and those who want calm conditions.... well, you know.


----------



## madkeenfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

here is another golden taken from that side of the island on 27th December. Woralie creek Golden 90cm 10kg taken on 15lb mono.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

gonetroppo said:


> The 'armed and ready' pic is great, makes your AI look very menacing


YEH... Fish are terrified of me!!!!  I guess that's why they stay away and I come back empty handed so many times 



madkeenfisher said:


> Woralie creek Golden 90cm 10kg taken on 15lb mono.


Hmmmmm that's a nice fish.... would have taken some time to bring that one in on 15 lb mono.


----------

